# Crotch Licking?



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 28, 2011)

So I caught Kodo licking/nosing his cloacal area in the exact same manner in which a dog licks its privates. It was really bizarre and more than a little amusing. I took a look at there doesn't seem to be any injury or irritation that might cause itching. Is this normal tegu behavior?


----------



## reptastic (Aug 28, 2011)

I have seen one of my crested geckos do this, but only the malea, don't know what it's about though


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Crotch licking is new to me in the reptile convo, lol. I have a Bassett hound who knows all about this topic though


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 28, 2011)

If you see them doing this again, you need to get a photo/video! XD


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 28, 2011)

My rhino iguana does that he cleans himself like a cat.


----------

